# Seasonic vs Corsair



## r4gs (Aug 4, 2010)

I need a new PSU.

Seasonic s12II 520W 

      or

Corsair vx550

I'm having a bit of trouble deciding between the 2.

I am not able to find the exact specs of the seasonic as some places i find that it supposedly has 3x12vrails@18A and in some places it has 2x12V rails @20A. Some guys are saying 3yr warranty, others say 5.

The corsair has a 1x12V rail @41A with 5yr warranty.

My GTX275 needs 40A.

Also, the price difference between the 2 supplies varies from rs500 to rs1000.
Is there a reason why the corsair is so much more expensive despite the seasonic having better specs on paper?

PLease help.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

go for Corsair. no issue on warranty or 12V rail. also Seasonic availability can cause some problem.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 4, 2010)

my god, you are running GTX275 with cooler master xtreme 600W?!!! please make your decision quickly. I would prefer corsair.


----------



## r4gs (Aug 4, 2010)

@cool buddy:- My sentiments exactly. I actually got an upgrade to a 275 when my older card got spoilt. I was initially excited, till i saw the power requirements.


So corsair it is then. VX550 here I come.


----------



## venkataramana1987 (Sep 23, 2010)

r4gs said:


> I need a new PSU.
> 
> Seasonic s12II 520W
> 
> ...







hey hi this is venkat....me a victim every looks like......but problem is i bought a system with cooler master extrem powerplus 600 w psu with it.

but hee i am for asking about what is your experience with it....how good\bad it is?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2010)

venkataramana1987 said:


> hey hi this is venkat....me a victim every looks like......but problem is i bought a system with cooler master extrem powerplus 600 w psu with it.
> but hee i am for asking about what is your experience with it....how good\bad it is?


corsair VX series can be bought blindfolded....
dats how much it is trusted.....
also nothin wrong in seasonic also..but corsair is mostly preferred...


----------



## asingh (Sep 24, 2010)

r4gs said:


> @cool buddy:- My sentiments exactly. I actually got an upgrade to a 275 when my older card got spoilt. I was initially excited, till i saw the power requirements.
> 
> 
> So corsair it is then. VX550 here I come.



Please do not game, till the PSU is not replaced. The GTX275 is one hell of a power guzzler.


----------



## amd4life (Sep 25, 2010)

one word corsair though corsair's PSU OEM is sesonic..its their A.S.S&their warranty..


----------



## r4gs (Sep 27, 2010)

@venkat: my psu worked perfectly for more than a year till a massive power surge damaged it. no problems at all otherwise.

@everyone else: do not worry about gaming, i get to use the pc once in 6 months and i have not used the 275 since the time i got it. its just sitting in a vaccum sealed box waiting to see daylight!

i'll probably be getting a 700w antec or corsair now. upped the budget a bit.


----------



## pegasus (Sep 27, 2010)

amd4life said:


> one word corsair though corsair's PSU OEM is sesonic..its their A.S.S&their warranty..


Not all Corsair PSUs are Seasonic oem.
Most of them now are Corsair's own design but built by CWT iirc. 
Apart from the lesser warranty of 3 yrs as against 5 years on Corsair, does Seasonic or its distributor offer replacement warranty too?
Replacement warranty is a very big plus imho.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 27, 2010)

why not invest in a modular PSU since you have upped your budget?
Get the seasonic X650, one of the best modular PSUs in the market....


----------



## r4gs (Sep 27, 2010)

i'm thinking of something a bit more powerful. in the vicinity of 800w or so. it will give me some headroom for future upgrades.

how are antec and tagan?


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 27, 2010)

antec has some great PSUs, Tagan is also good, more of the "value" type of PSUs.


----------



## pegasus (Sep 28, 2010)

r4gs said:


> i'm thinking of something a bit more powerful. in the vicinity of 800w or so. it will give me some headroom for future upgrades.


Corsair HX750.


----------



## asingh (Sep 28, 2010)

r4gs said:


> i'm thinking of something a bit more powerful. in the vicinity of 800w or so. it will give me some headroom for future upgrades.
> 
> how are antec and tagan?



What all you plan to install, that you are getting such a powerfull PSU.


----------



## r4gs (Sep 28, 2010)

well, first i need to dump the c2d and get an i7. i will need another hdd so raid too. new mobo, sound card, sli with a reasonable card (slower card for physx).

it'll be step by step. first i need a psu and hdd. mobo, ram, cpu and g card will all be done later. probably after the latest lineup of hardware hits the market.


----------



## asingh (Sep 28, 2010)

^^
What will you SLI..?


----------



## r4gs (Sep 28, 2010)

budget permitting, nvidia's latest mid range
 cards at the time i purchase, with the 275. otherwise something like the 9800gt.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 28, 2010)

with that PSU you can go for 3 way Xfire/SLI. so better not waste so much money on a PSU. get a good one but not a PSU thats over-overkill. put those money on adding performance ram or HSF.


----------



## r4gs (Sep 29, 2010)

you really think so? what would you recommend? 700w?


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2010)

^^
Depends which mid - range  you pick up. If you can get a rough skeleton of what you want..use this.

Add 30% to the overall for future upgrades, and you are good to rock.


----------



## r4gs (Sep 29, 2010)

my main concern is that the power should not fall short as did my coolermaster. corsair gives a 5 year warranty so i do expect it to last that long while supporting future upgrade.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 30, 2010)

Doing sli on a 20 inch screen? O RLY??

Take a look at hx650, assuming you will "SLI/CF". vx550 takes the cake otherwise. Just keep one thin in mind, don't buy keep future in mind because you wouldn't really know what would happen. There's no way telling where there would be new power supply standards for future components- processor, motherboard, graphic cards. If you see certain high end x58 boards, they alone come with 2x EPS connectors. Not that I am saying this would be a standard for sure- but as an example. 

More sophisticated a tech goes, more sensitive it becomes to power ripples and such favours & when such factors come into play newer standards are released. There's no such thing as futureproof. You either move along with the time or its just waste of time. JM2C.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 30, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> There's no such thing as futureproof. You either move along with the time or its just waste of time



 rightly told there.


----------



## r4gs (Sep 30, 2010)

20inch screen? my dear chap, company of heroes gives me stuttering fps at 1600x900, crysis gives me 26, batman aa gives me between 20 and 60, dirt 2 gives me 26. all this without aa, some af and everything else usually at max on my older gtx260. i don't think you really have an idea how heavy physx is on a system. granted an upgrade to a better processor will improve performance, but it will fall short very fast.

you are right about the future upgrades thing. i am not buying the psu till at least jan. but once i buy it it has to last a while. its not like i have an unlimited budget. 
considering that, as you said, power requirements will keep changing, i suppose i'll have to just get the best possible upgrade i can and stick with it as long as possible.

i do notice that asigh is running a 4890xfire setup on a 650tx. i do believe the 4890 is very power hungry.
i don't think i need anything more powerful than that considering my requirements.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 30, 2010)

r4gs said:


> i don't think you really have an idea how heavy physx is on a system. granted an upgrade to a better processor will improve performance, but it will fall short very fast.


Rest assured, I have a fairly good idea. Stuttering can happen because of many issues. You are better off localizing on that issue. 


r4gs said:


> i am not buying the psu till at least jan.


No point in asking now is it? Corsair just released their new entry level psu lineups, its been a while AX series was introduced. You're buying in january therefore its best to take advice roughly a week before purchases.

considering that, as you said, power requirements will keep changing, i suppose i'll have to just get the best possible upgrade i can and stick with it as long as possible.



r4gs said:


> i do believe the 4890 is very power hungry.


Its consumes less than 4870 and a single 4870 does well with a e7200+ whatever board with this card. Again, you wouldn't really need more than 650w (a proper one) unit, assuming you are going to SLI.


----------



## r4gs (Sep 30, 2010)

check the time stamps. this thread stopped a while back. It was restarted by venkat and i just went with the flow.

The 4890 consumes less power than the 4870 eh? never knew that. didn't bother to check.

Still, as you say, i suppose the 650 should be sufficient.


Also, stuttering stops when i turn off physx. Batman AA gives me a min of 60fps when i turn off physx.
COH and Crysis need a more powerful processor. probably the same with Dirt 2.
Cryostasis, almost double the frame rate with physx off. Ditto Bad Company 2.


I did notice that there was a marked improvement in performance with faster ram as well (about 5-10fps). I'm assuming an upgrade to an i7 or AMD equivalent with DDR3 should give me a marked improvement across the board.

Still, an extra card for physx wouldn't hurt. Especially considering the performance hit when it is enabled.


----------



## asingh (Sep 30, 2010)

*@r4gs:*
As The Sorcerer has mentioned, stuttering does not happen due to a weak GPU. It has to be some other issue. Highly probable it is a driver issue. 

Also going multi-GPU on a 20" is not going to do much good to the dual accelerators. They really shine if the resolution is >= 1080pi. Believe me here. I used Xfire for a month on 19", the 2nd card used to do jack. 

January purchase, it is too early to decide yet. You could narrow down on CPU / board..if you will change. By the way, which motherboard you have..?

Also your GTX275 should be giving you higher FPS in Crysis. What setting you using, are your drivers (Forceware) latest..?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2010)

^^
the 2nd card used to do jack.

what does it mean???


----------



## asingh (Sep 30, 2010)

r4gs said:


> check the time stamps. this thread stopped a while back. It was restarted by venkat and i just went with the flow.
> 
> The 4890 consumes less power than the 4870 eh? never knew that. didn't bother to check.
> 
> ...



Yes, the 4870 and 4890 cores had different designs, making the final 4890 more power efficient. This was/is a lovely card. ATI never releases a similar one for their 58xx series. By the way, if you will SLI/CF on E7400 you will need to get it at least upto 3.8Ghz. I initially had that CPU and 24x7 ran it at 4.0 Ghz.



piyush120290 said:


> ^^
> the 2nd card used to do jack.
> 
> what does it mean???



Sorry, street slang. I mean it did nothing. Hardly processed.


----------



## r4gs (Oct 1, 2010)

whoa guys slow down! 
Please read the posts again. 
1) this thread stopped a month back. It was restarted and i just went with it.
2) I'm only buying a PSU and HDD in Jan. No g card, no proccessor, no RAM, no mobo.
3) G. card and other upgrades are all for later. Much later. 6 months easily. Maybe even a year.


4) Stuttering was only in COH, that too the demo. My mistake, forgot to specify that.
5) 26fps was on the 260, not the 275. All of the above FPS specified is on the 260, except for Dirt2, which was on a borrowed 275.

6) when I finally get an sli, i probably will get a better panel, especially as I'm already getting dead pixels on the current one.

7) Mobo is an ASUS g31. Some board with surge protection. Bought it when my mobo and PSU got fried. It doesn't have SLI, its an el-cheapo g31.

Bottomline, I just need a PSU which will last me a while, I'm getting it in Jan or Feb and I will consult the forum before purchase. As of now, the 650 is a very strong contender.


----------



## pegasus (Oct 1, 2010)

What's your budget, again?
The new HX series with blue labels have 7 years warranty (except HX1000).

As a sidenote,
The HX750, based on specs. efficiency, etc seems like the new PSU of choice for the discerning user just as the HX620 was when it was launched-
a solid PSU that mostly won't need upgrading unless the user goes ballistic with his upgrades.


----------



## r4gs (Oct 1, 2010)

budget for psu is upto 8k.
more if necessary, though i doubt i'll need to spend that much.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 1, 2010)

r4gs said:


> more if necessary, though i doubt i'll need to spend that much.


You don't need to. Corsair released GS version and AFAIK they are better than CX series. So if you're a gamer who isn't that serious overclocks, 600w of the GS series is adequate. The pricing depends on the great distributors but seeing the current price drop on the vx series, it should come in a decent price.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 1, 2010)

also released another series. forgotten the name. as i heard its cheaper & will offer more VFM than the current lineup (maybe pointing to the VX series).


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> also released another series. forgotten the name. as i heard its cheaper & will offer more VFM than the current lineup (maybe pointing to the VX series).



if you mean the "builder" series, its cheap,but aint that good. They have an efficiency of "upto" 80% and are slightly overrated (wattage wise).


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 2, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> if you mean the "builder" series, its cheap,but aint that good. They have an efficiency of "upto" 80% and are slightly overrated (wattage wise).



yup. builder series. whats the pricing here (estimated)?


----------



## RaptorX (Oct 2, 2010)

From Prime:

430CX-2450

Corsair

-Looks like the the vx450 which Prime has been selling for 3500/-(lowest price@lamington  AFAIK) for quite some time now has shot up to 3800/-. Demand must have increased quite a bit.

 Luckily I bought mine just in time.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 2, 2010)

The quality on the newer VX, HX and TX series has dropped for some time now. Seen fewer units and a reliable source concurs.


----------



## animesh_aga (Jan 9, 2011)

corsair vs seasonic   lol...

actually, for its status as a quality PSU supplier, corsair owes a lot to seasonic. The latter is the undisputed king from tech perspective but lacks in marketing n support and corsair just does that job, excellently. it does not manufacture any PSU on its own (some models are custom built). Corsair also sources PSUs from CWT, another reputed manufacturer. Their PSH and DSG models are excellent but against seasonic, sorry.. better luck next time.

So I'd say whichever unit you buy, from Corsair or seasonic or antec, first make sure that it is a 'seasonic inside' PSU, then choose depending on price/warranty/availability stuff.

To know the original manufacturer of PSU, refer to *whirlpool.net.au/wiki/psu_manufacturers

Though I'm late by ages, may this help other buyers.


----------



## blademast3r (Jan 10, 2011)

Antec.. Just bought TPN 650.. great psu.. Dont buy the new corsair tx series.. build quality issues


----------

